#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Επιμετρήσεις-Προμετρήσεις: Γενικά (ιδιωτικά έργα)

## sundance

Κυρίως όσοι ασχολείστε με κατασκευές *ιδιωτικών* έργων,κάνετε επιμετρήσεις-προμετρήσεις φαντάζομαι αναλυτικές, έτσι?

Χρησιμοποιείτε κάποιο πρόγραμμα ή excel?

Σε ποιες εργασίες συνηθίζεται να γίνεται προμέτρηση-επιμέτρηση?

Π.χ στο οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα γίνεται ή όχι?

Υφίσταται η λογική ότι, επειδή υπάρχει εμπιστοσύνη στον υπεργολάβο, δεν κάνουμε προ-επιμετρήσεις?

----------


## sundance

Συγνώμη δεν διευκρίνησα οτι αναφέρομαι σε *ιδιωτικά* εργα.

----------


## vasgi

Αν έχεις την κατασκευή , προφανώς κάνεις , αλλιώς είναι θέμα έξτρα αμοιβής .

----------


## Athan

Πέραν των περιπτώσεων που κάνουμε την τυπική επίβλεψη (εφόσον δεν έχουμε αναλάβει κάτι άλλο) θεωρώ τις προμετρήσεις απαραίτητες.

1/ Για την λεπτομερή κοστολόγηση του έργου.
2/ Για να μην μας κλέβουν
3/ Για τη σωστή ενημέρωση του πελάτη (αν υπάρχει πελάτης)
4/ Για τις σωστές παραγγελίες
5/ Για τη σύνταξη του χρονικού προγραμματισμού
6/ Για τον υπολογισμό ΙΚΑ, ΦΠΑ κ.ο.κ.

Εγώ τις κάνω σε excel. Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με σχετικό λογισμικό, όμως δεν το έχω ψάξει ακόμη.

----------


## noutsaki

προμέτρηση γίνεται όταν ο πελάτης (μιλάμε πάντα για ιδωτικά έργα )κάνει μια έρευνα αγοράς και θέλει να έχει στο μυαλό του τάξη μεγέθους για το τι θα πληρώσει.οπότε και του κάνεις μια προμέτρηση από το σχέδιο. τώρα επιμέτρηση γίνεται σχεδόν σε όλες τις εργασίες μέχρι το κλείσιμο της οικοδομής (μπετά-τούβλα-σοβατίσματα-πλακάκια-χρώματα-ξυλουργικά οι πιο συνήθεις, αλλά με επιμέτρηση επίσης και σε χωματουργικά-σκαψίματα, γυψοσανίδες, υαλοπίνακες κτλ) και είναι και ο μοναδικός τρόπος για να γλυτώνεις σκοτούρες και τσακωμούς και να είναι όλοι αγαπημένοι..

----------


## DOTT.ARCHITETTO

Athan θα μπορούσες να παραθέσεις ένα excel με ένα παράδειγμα? Θα σου ήταν ευκολο? Επισης μήπως έχει κανείς να προτείνει κάποιο λογισμικό?

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί να μην προτείνεις; Να προτείνεις εφόσον έχεις δουλέψει κάποιο και ξέρεις τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά του.

----------


## sundance

> Φύλλο εργασίας Excel θα "σκαλίσω" και θα ανεβάσω το απόγευμα σήμερα .


Θα βοηθούσε πολύ ως μπούσουλας!

----------


## Xάρης

Ένα πρόγραμμα σε excel για προμετρήσεις σκυροδέματος θα βρείτε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## sundance

Τα προγράμματα στατικών Ω/Σ πόσο σφάλμα έχουν στην προμέτρηση και καταφεύγετε σε αναλυτική προμέτρηση?

----------


## Athan

Πιστέυω ότι στα αποτελέσματά τους πτέπει να προσθέτουμε τυχόν τμήματα των θεμελιώσεων που δεν υπολογίζουν (π.χ. τα πέλματα των ΠΔ κάτω απο τα τοιχία - υποστυλώματα) και τυχόν στηθαία, μη φέροντα στοιχεία κτλ. Τότε έχουμε μία καλή προσέγγιση.

----------


## sundance

Σίγουρα.Ότι δεν έχει μπει στο μοντέλο μας το υπολογίζουμε.

Τα πέλματα των ΠΔ κάτω απο τα τοιχία - υποστυλώματα?  :EEK!: 

Τι άλλο έχεις προσέξει να μην υπολογίζεται από τα προγράμματα?

----------


## sundance

*1.*τον οπλισμό?

----------


## Athan

> Τα πέλματα των ΠΔ κάτω απο τα τοιχία - υποστυλώματα?


Τουλάχιστον στο fespa (που δουλέυω εγώ) η ΠΔ (και το πέλμα της φυσικά) υπολογίζει μόνο στο μήκος της δοκού (δες το και στο 3d!). Φυσικά όμως ποτέ δεν το κατασκευάζουμε έτσι.

Επίσης μάλλον χρειάζεται προσοχή σε τυχόν αλληλοκαλύψεις στοιχείων (πχ. ΣΔ και πεδιλα). Μπορεί να χρειάζεται τσεκάρισμα στις πλάκες - δοκούς. Αυτόγίνεται εύκολα από τις διαστάσεις των πλακών από το τεύχος.

Και δεν μίλησα για τον οπλισμό!

----------


## sundance

> η ΠΔ (και το πέλμα της φυσικά) υπολογίζει μόνο στο μήκος της δοκού (δες το και στο 3d!).


Ισχύει αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μετρά σωστά τον όγκο και του πέλματος, αφού έχει μπεί στο μοντέλο.

----------


## Athan

Δεν νομίζω, αλλά δεν είμαι και σίγουρος.

Αν πάντως αναγνώριζε σωστά τα πέλματα γιατί δεν τα σχεδιάζει και στους ξυλοτύπους να μην ενώνουμε εμείς τις γραμμές; Γιατί δεν τα βάζει και στο 3δ να το χαζεύουμε;


--------------------------------
Το τσέκαρα και επανέρχομαι:
Το πρόγραμμα δεν υπολογίζει τα μ3 των πελμάτων των ΠΔ εκτός των μηκών των ΠΔ (δηλαδή κάτω από τα κατακόρυφα στοιχεία).
Οπότε πρέπει να τα προσθέτουμε μόνοι μας!

----------


## sundance

Στο οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα, τι συντελεστή προσαύξησης βάζετε ?

Έχει κανεις όρεξη να επεξεργαστεί μαζί μου ένα excel προμετρησεων (κυριως στις εργασιες εκτος οπλ. σκυροδεματος).

Και δεν ξέρω καποια πράγματα στην πράξη πως μετρώνται και ψιλοβαρέθηκα...

Όποιος θέλει να συμμετέχει ας στείλει πμ.

----------


## Theo

απαντώντας στο αρχικό ερώτημα θα απαντήσω ότι προμετρήσεις-επιμετρήσεις μπορούν να λάβουν χώρα για όλες τις εργασίες που απαιτούνται ή μη σε ένα έργο. 

Συνήθως το κάνω σε excel αφού πρώτα αναλύσω όλα τις εργασίες που έχω σε άρθρα (όχι ΥΠΕΚΑ κατ' ανάγκη), αφού πληρώνομαι μια τέτοια εργασία.

----------


## sundance

Αυτους τους κανόνες τους εφαρμόζεται κατά την προμέτρηση?


 *Προμέτρηση επιχρισμάτων* 
Εξωτερικά της κατασκευής (εξωτερικοί τοίχοι, ουρανοί μαρκίζας, στηθαία) μετρώνται "σεντόνι" δηλαδή χωρίς την αφαίρεση των ανοιγμάτων (πόρτες και παράθυρα).

  Τα εσωτερικά επιχρίσματα μετρώνται όπως και τα εξωτερικά με τις εξής διαφορές:
·   Αφαιρούνται τα ανοίγματα
·Το ύψος λαμβάνεται ίσο με την απόσταση από τη μέση του σοβατεπιού για δάπεδα από μάρμαρο ή πλακάκι και από την επιφάνεια του δαπέδου για ξύλινα πατώματα


*Προμέτρηση χρωματισμών*
  Γενικά σε επίπεδες επιφάνειες (τοίχοι, δοκοί, πλάκες, στηθαία κ.λπ.) οι χρωματισμοί προμετρώνται όπως και τα επιχρίσματα, με τη διαφορά ότι στον υπολογισμό του ύψους υπολογίζεται το πάνω μέρος του σοβατεπιού (και όχι η επιφάνεια του δαπέδου ή το μέσο του σοβατεπιού όπως στα επιχρίσματα). Ακόμα, στον υπολογισμό των εσωτερικών χρωματισμών τα παράθυρα θεωρούνται από πρεβάζι σε πρεβάζι και οι πόρτες από το πάνω άκρο του σοβατεπιού ως το τέλος του πρεβαζιού

----------


## panagiwthsb

Είναι άλλο θέμα η εμπιστοσύνη π.χ στον σοβατζή ή στον χτίστη  κι άλλο θέμα το να μην κάνεις τις επιμετρήσεις.Κι άντε και δεν τις έκανες και ήρθε η ώρα να τον ξοφλήσεις,τότε τι θα κάνεις,θα τον πληρώσεις με βάση τις ποσότητες που σου λέει αυτός?Φυσικά και θα κάνεις τις επιμετρήσεις και με βάση αυτές θα τον πληρώσεις.

----------


## tserpe

Σωστα. ειδικα στις μερες μας αλλα και πριν το 2009, πρεπι να μετρησεις μαζι με τον σοβατζη κλπ για να βλαλετε το ιδιο αποτελεσμα και να υπαρχει η καλη και σωστη συνεργασία

----------


## Xάρης

Αν υπάρχει απόλυτη εμπιστοσύνη τότε τον πληρώνεις βάσει των όσων σου πει.
Δικιά σου τσέπη είναι οπότε εσύ θα ζημιωθείς στην περίπτωση που ψεύδεται.
Αν βέβαια τα χρήματα δεν βγαίνουν από τη δικιά σου τσέπη, τότε θα είσαι υπόλογος εσύ στον χρηματοδότη.

Συμφωνώ πάντως με τη θέση ότι, για να υπάρχει σωστή συνεργασία και να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις, πάντα μετράμε τα χρήματα που λαμβάνουμε, ζητούμε επιμόνως απ' αυτόν που πληρώνουμε να τα μετρήσει μπροστά μας και κατ' επέκταση κάνουμε επιμετρήσεις.

----------


## Euaggeli

Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος πως να βγάζω έκπτωση σε δημόσια έργα?

----------


## Analogws

Έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα?? Πρόκειται για επιμετρήσεις ιδιωτικού έργου για το ΕΣΠΑ.Πρέπει να γίνει αντιστοίχιση των υλικών κ εργασιών με τα τιμολόγια  που έχουν κοπεί.Συγκεκριμένα απαιτείται το εξής:

_Τεχνική έκθεση µε περιγραφή των εργασιών, επιµετρήσεις και ανάλυση κόστους εργασιών του προµηθευτή._

 Για παράδειγμα έστω τοιχοποιίες. Αυτό που δεν  καταλαβαίνω είναι:


αν απλά θα δείξω τα m2 των τοίχων ήθα πρέπει να ασχοληθώ με *όλα* τα τιμολόγια  που έχουν κοπεί κ αφορούν τις τοιχοποίιες όπως ακόμα και για τα κιλά του  τσιμέντου για την παρασκευή του συνδετικού κονιάματος κτλΤις αμοιβές για το χτίσιμο (εργατικά) 
Δηλαδή θα κάνω επιμέτρηση καταγράφοντας επιφάνειες, όγκους κτλ ή  μια καταγραφή-κοστολόγηση υλικών εργασιών με βάση τα τιμολόγια που  χρειάζεται για να γίνει ο έλεγχος? Μου φαίνεται ότι το δεύτερο θα ήταν ίσως πιο σωστό.

----------


## Xάρης

Και εμένα μου φαίνεται το δεύτερο ορθότερο.
Αφού δεν ζητείται μόνο α) επιμέτρηση εργασιών αλλά και:
β) περιγραφή των εργασιών (θα προηγείται της επιμέτρησης),
γ) ανάλυση κόστους εργασιών προμηθευτή (περιλαμβάνει εργασίες, υλικά, ένσημα)

----------


## MAKARADI

για την προμετρηση σοβατισματος υπαρχουν καποια παραδειγματα πχ σε βιβλια ,ιντερνετ κτλ?
Υπαρχει πιθανοτητα  να μετρησει διαφορετικα (με αλλη μεθοδο)ο ενας μαστορας απο εναν αλλο και απο τον μηχανικο ?η  οι παραπανω οδηγιες ειναι "φιξ"?

----------


## tserpe

Ναι υπαρχουν διαφορετικες αποψεις ως προς το μετρημα. 
πχ φατουρα-σεντονι δηλαδη ολη η επιφανεια αλλα αφαιρεις τα ανοιγματα πανω απο 2-2,5μ   ή 
 με καθαρα τετραγωνικα και διαφορετικα σε ακμες δοκαριων-κολωνων, σκαλες, στηθαια!!!
παντα ειναι αναλογα την συμφωνια που θα κανεις.

----------

